# Sticky  Avian Flu



## Poultry Judge

FYI All, This just in from the American Poultry Association:



Highly Pathogenic Avian Influenza (HPAI) has recently been detected in small poultry flocks, commercial poultry flocks, and wild birds in several states along the East Coast.

Use the link below to register for the upcoming Penn State University extension webinar on Tuesday, March 1 at 7PM EST about HPAI and what you can do to protect your flock. The webinar is free, but requires registration to receive the link and participate live. Registrants will also receive access to the webinar recording.

https://extension.psu.edu/highly-pathogenic-avian-influenza-alert-and-biosecurity-for-small-poultry-flocks

If you have questions, please contact Emily Shoop at [email protected] or call the PSU customer service line toll-free at 1-877-345-0691.


----------



## robin416

I saw where the Detroit Zoo is bringing all of their birds indoors for the foreseeable future. 

If you all were not able to participate in the webinar the one thing the zoo said is to be able to restrict wild birds having access to the zoo's birds being enclosed was the best answer. 

If you can keep your birds in a situation where wild birds have no access to yours it would be the best way to keep them safe. I see a lot of sparrows in my Guinea pen but I have no way to keep them away.


----------



## Poultry Judge

There are a lot of sparrows and several types of small wrens here that I will not be able to keep out of the barn or bird areas. I heard on the news this morning that farm shows are on hold here.


----------



## robin416

The entire show? I can see restricting the birds but other animals too?


----------



## ChickenMom24

Hmm, the only way I could keep tiny birds out is if I ran chicken wire over the welded wire. I have seen birds in there before. Or leave the plastic up on top. I could probably get away with leaving the plastic on the top until June. The bottom is hardware cloth.


----------



## robin416

They can get through the poultry wire so stay with your plastic on top.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> They can get through the poultry wire so stay with your plastic on top.


Really? Okay, hopefully we have a moderate spring. If it gets up in the 90s or more it will get hot with the plastic.


----------



## robin416

If you get that mesh bird netting for gardens you can put that up there. They can't get through that. But it's more of a pain in the butt to work with than poultry netting.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> The entire show? I can see restricting the birds but other animals too?


I don't know yet, or how accurate the information was.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Getting closer to me. 😣











Where bird flu spread on US poultry farms this weekend


The US Department of Agriculture reported outbreaks of a highly lethal type of bird flu in commercial flocks in Maryland and South Dakota over the weekend, adding to concerns that wild birds are sp…




nypost.com


----------



## robin416

They need a better way to keep us updated.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> They need a better way to keep us updated.


I agree. I have to randomly do web searches. But maybe it isn’t turning out as bad as they thought?

We are starting to hear spring birds up here….so


----------



## robin416

Check the APHIS website. I just did and almost wish I hadn't. They found it in wild birds in nearly every state East of the MS. River. They will also list all the states where domestic birds have contracted it.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> Check the APHIS website. I just did and almost wish I hadn't. They found it in wild birds in nearly every state East of the MS. River. They will also list all the states where domestic birds have contracted it.


I don’t think I want to. 😬


----------



## Poultry Fancier

Hi, AI is becoming a huge problem in Europe; the number of cases has been soaring for weeks now. Wild birds are supposed to be the origin but lots of cases have been detected in flocks that are in large barns….


----------



## robin416

What do you mean huge barns? Poultry houses? 

The states have these huge poultry houses with massive ventilation fans to keep the birds cooler during Summer. Those fans can pull the virus from outside to the inside. If you're talking about commercial barns I'll bet that's what's happening.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I still believe that it is awfully hard to totally isolate poultry, commercial or otherwise, from exposure to smaller wild birds which are mobile. Here in Ohio, the state will destroy any diseased flock. Farmers may not like it but I understand it. When I had the Emu flock, the first thing I was told was, if they get a disease, they will be destroyed.


----------

